# Hexagonal large glass jar



## albacore (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello folks,
found this old jar and cleaned it up, it approx 12" in diameter- any ides on age or function. its got no markings except a vague 'o' or 'Q' underneat. 
Its got a very thick base and bubbles in the glass.Thanks Alan


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 8, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't think that one's very old.  Age is probably 1970's or so, function is holding bulk food and looking nice on your kitchen counter.  At least that's the case if I'm seeing it correctly.  It doesn't look like a real antique jar to me.  Where did you find it?


----------



## albacore (Feb 9, 2017)

I found it in a junk shop in Ireland. There are large bubbles in the glass - would that indicate age?


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 9, 2017)

Its made in an automatic bottle machine.  See the ring around the neck just below the lip?   That puts it post 1900.  

It looks like stuff I've seen in places like Pier 1.   Don't think it has much age or value.  Sorry.

Jim g


----------



## albacore (Feb 9, 2017)

saratogadriver said:


> Its made in an automatic bottle machine.  See the ring around the neck just below the lip?   That puts it post 1900.
> 
> It looks like stuff I've seen in places like Pier 1.   Don't think it has much age or value.  Sorry.
> 
> Jim g



Cheers , odd one- dont know anything about glass but its very heavily cast- the base it about 1" thicj in places but varies , cant see it being from the recent past- its quite imperfect and 'wavy'. 

Anyway it cracked badly while just stting on the coffee table here tonight- just went bang all of a sudden! Never seen that happen before- pity it had  a quality feel to it


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 9, 2017)

Saratogadriver has provided good insight into the origin of this jar.  

Glass bottles are not cast; they are blown, either by hand or by machine, in a dynamic process. Sometimes, stress induced by that dynamic process is "frozen" into the cooling glass.  Later, the glass may crack along a stress line, sometimes triggered by a sharp temperature change.  This has nothing to do with the age of the glass.


----------



## diggansearch (Feb 13, 2017)

It´s a odd jar (demi?) I´m sure of one thing it belong to XX century. It might date after 20´s. Pity,it was nice in the integer shape.


----------

